
A scheme to encrypt the entire web is working - AJAlabs
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/scheme-encrypt-entire-web-actually-working/?utm_content=buffercffd2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
pfista
And yet Wired is still being served over http.

~~~
AJAlabs
Very interesting observation.

